# Light for breeding questions



## Yellowsno (May 10, 2010)

i recently got a hold of a red halfmoon male and female that i want to breed... ive been reading all the information in the forums but theres one thing im not sure about... prior to breeding when i have the male and female seperated but in same tank should i leave the light on for 24 hours or is the leaving of the light on only needed after hes completed the bubble nest and is ready to start the mating dance?


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I think it's realy up to you. 
Some leave the light on all through the breeding proccess and untill the fry are old enough to be jared. Others leave the light off. And others do what they would normally do with turning the light on in the morning then shutting it off at night.

When are you planning to breed?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I would never leave the light on the whole time. Bettas often spawn at night/the morning and so they need a natural light cycle. 

Just like us! Would you like to be in bright lights all day and night?


----------



## Yellowsno (May 10, 2010)

probably tommorow since im off for the month and ive got everything i need... a 30 long with heater small sponge filter thats been on my other fish tank for a month but now in the spawning tank. i got 3 portions of each micro banana and walter worms that ive been splitting every week and refreshing. ive got 50 pet clear plastic jars 64 oz and ready to cull out any deformities... now just need the fish to cooperate with me  but the only thing i wasnt sure of was the light... so once they breed and drop eggs should i then leave the light on constantly for the male to care for the eggs/babies while i sleep?


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Sounds good
I would at least keep the light on untill you remove the father.

Good Luck!! let us know if the spawn works ;D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sounds like your very well prepared!!!! 

Don't use the tank light, but get a small lamp near the tank so he can see but doesn't get stressed.


----------



## Yellowsno (May 10, 2010)

humm so i shouldnt use the t5 ho double light that requires a fan? and i only am using 1 of the 2 lights cuz each has a individual switch...


----------

